# Windows 10 Desktop keeps showing low battery warning



## Hooperz (Feb 4, 2016)

I recently added a brand new Cyberpower EC650LCD UPS to my desktop computer setup. 

Since then, I've been getting "low battery" notifications even though my UPS is fully charged and running smoothly. 

Any ideas why Windows 10 would be showing this notification on a desktop?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Is the low battery message showing in the Cyberpower UPS software? 
Or is it a Computer warning at bootup? If a Computer warning, then your *CMOS *battery on your motherboard may need replacing.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, this was an issue in earlier builds of ten supposed to have been fixed in "November " release. You can go to notifications and turn it off, BTW you do not receive low battery warnings for CMOS.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

But you _do_ on some computers.


----------



## Hooperz (Feb 4, 2016)

Yeh, I've read in multiple places that this is a bug with Win 10. The UPS software says the battery is fully charged.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Spunk, they are not windows warnings showing up in the notification area, MS do not include cmos monitoring in any OS.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Or is it a Computer warning at bootup?


I didn't say it was a Windows error message, I asked the OP if it was an error message coming up when they restarted the computer. As pictured in post*#5 *The OP did not specify if it was at bootup or in Windows. that's why I asked.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Spunk, it's obvious, the OP is talking about a UPS ....windows low battery notification, a known issue in windows ten you introduce a cmos battery it's just not relevant!!


----------

